# how do I turn on SATA



## willieabi (Dec 23, 2007)

Just bought a Litescribe DVD writer and its a SATA connection, But the computers not found the drive, I think I may have to turn on the SATA in the Bios or something, I have been all through the Bios setup and can't find anything about SATA.
It's a AMI Bios, MS-6741 M/Board, on Win XP.
Can anyone help. Beginner.


----------



## ezymony (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you see a prompt during bootup that asks about hitting f6 to install sata drivers?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Using the limited info you supplied about your motherboard, I found this: http://download1.msi.com.tw/files/downloads/mnu_exe/E6741v1.1.zip

On page 3-19, it says there is a setting to enable the SATA-IDE Controller, go to the "Integrated Peripherals" page in the BIOS:
-------------
_VT8237 SATA-IDE Controller
This setting is used to enable/disabled the VT8237 SATA-IDE controller. Setting options:
Disabled, Enabled._
---------------


----------



## willieabi (Dec 23, 2007)

1. I don't see press f6 on boot up.

2. I did download the page from the manual, But I don't have the option to enable / disable sata, its not in the Integrated Peripherals, where it shows it should be, (can it be hidden. I do have the 2 connectors /sata 1 and sata 2 on the motherboard.
I will keep looking for the solution, many thanks for your help, I will look back for some more if it comes in.
Willie from Scotland UK


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

F6 is not at bootup but later on.


----------



## grub (Dec 17, 2007)

set configure SATA as IDE in BIOS.


----------

